# General > Motoring >  4x Steel Wheels + Winter Tyres 16" 5x120

## Eliz MacIntosh

Selling 4x Steel Wheels + Winter tyres with ~7mm tread left on them.

The wheels are 16" pcd 5x120 and have come off a 2016 Mini Countryman. 

£280 ono

(also Mini hubcaps for £20)

contact 07720739207

----------


## orkneycadian

Regards winter tyres in general, I was rather astounded to read the text in the below link;

https://www.abi.org.uk/globalassets/...commitment.pdf

Suggesting that insureres _could_ charge an additional premium or reduce cover if winter tyres were fitted.  Eh?  Surely insurers should be taking action on people who fail to fit winter tyres?  The number of muppets who end up in ditches or worse in winter whilst still running round on summer tyres is beyond comprehension.  About time that fully comp insurance was invalidated if you run the wrong tyres, but 3rd party maintained so that the poor sod you hit still gets covered.  Should also be a police check.  "Summer tyres in winter?  Sorry sir, thats an offence, I'll have to charge you - Thats as bad as having bald tyres".  MOT in winter?  Fail if no winter tyres fitted.

----------


## orkneycadian

Don't forget folks, its coming about that time of year where the winter tyres need to come off and the summer ones go back on so you don't run down your winter tyres unnecessarily, then find they have no tread on them next winter when you need them most.

----------

